# Как вылечить вертеброгенную миелопатию?



## Андрей С (12 Мар 2007)

Отцу 66 лет. Страдает сильными болями в поясничном отделе. Плохо ходят ноги (только по квартире). Были в районных, областных и республиканских больницах (мы из Беларуси). 

Диагнозы: вертеброгенная миелопатия с синдромом перемежающей хромоты; энцефаломиелопатия; вертеброгенная миелопатия с двусторонней пирамидальной недостаточностью. Говорят - неизлечимо. Неужели это правда?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Мар 2007)

А как давно?


----------



## Андрей С (12 Мар 2007)

Симптомы усиливаются в течение примерно 10 лет. Последние 2 года особенно тяжелы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2007)

В 87 году, среди моих пациентов была бабушка (хотя тогда, мне наверное все казались "бабушками"), которая постоянно повторяла: "доктор, полечите меня так, чтобы я своими ногами дошла до могилки"
Тогда я не понимал, что она имела ввиду и зачем хочет сама идти туда.
Теперь понимаю.

Заниматься надо. Только надо чётко обозначить цели.
Здесь цель, максимально длительное сохранение самостоятельности, самообслуживания и минимизация болевого синдрома.

С этой целью надо подобрать место, где наиболее эффективно, доброжелательно, дёшево будут заниматься Вашим папой.
Всё будет хорошо.


----------



## Андрей С (13 Мар 2007)

В принципе, я для этого и начал обсуждение данной темы, чтобы узнать либо методы лечения, либо координаты специалистов в этой области?..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2007)

А где в Белоруссии Вам поставили диагноз и, где Вам больше понравилось, и, что важно, где понравилось отцу?


----------



## Андрей С (13 Мар 2007)

Диагноз поставлен в институте неврологии и нейрохирургии (г. Минск). Заметного улучшения не наблюдалось ни в одной из клиник. 
Вы можете подсказать, куда можно обратиться, не обязательно в Белоруссии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2007)

Не буду советовать. Чего-то решающего, при Вашей проблеме, не знаю. А просто так, не могу ничего посоветовать.
Может коллегии, что-то подскажут?


----------



## Анатолий (13 Мар 2007)

Андрей, это заболевание очень серьезное, и Мы не можем давать по средствам Интернета четкие рекомендации.
Я б посоветовал обратиться, к врачам, которые поставили этот диагноз, которые смотрели Вашего отца, они должны были дать рекомендации по дальнейшей профилактике и поддержания этого заболевания.


----------



## Андрей С (1 Апр 2007)

А можно узнать природу этого заболевания? Т.е. что это? И от чего возникает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2007)

Считайте, что это инсульт спинногог мозга (про инсульт головного мозга вы наверняка знаете, видели и можете почитать).


----------

